# Finished Jointed Muskie Lure



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, after much research, trial and error; I finally have what I feel to be a real close final product. This is the jointed version...overall length is 6" for the lure and 7" including the lip. The straight version had a pretty impressive dive cure which with 50lb Power Pro and about 25' of line out was hitting bottom at about 10 FOW. I wanted the "Big Eye" look, but not TOO big. Now I can start to somewhat mass produce these and put them to the test on the skiis. I think St. Clair will be the perfect testing grounds Still needs hooks of course!

What do you guys think of the New "Hammer" Lures?


----------



## Arkatoothis (May 17, 2011)

I think it looks sweet... Where do ya plan on sticking the line eye? I noticed you used hefty screw eyes... Im sure there will be people that say screw eyes can pull out and wont hold huge fish... I have been making my own musky lures for years and with good wood i can lift myself off the ground holding onto the lure with the screw eye tied to some wire to a hook in the ceiling and I weigh over 200 lbs. Anyway the lure is nice and I bet has a super wobble. I also lke the big eye concept thats been going on for a while now, I believe it gives the fish somthing to key on. Like the paint job too.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

With all hardware...Also tested it down the road....it has a great action and vibration....can't wait to troll it 5mph!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

GREAT looking bait!!!! I really like the lip (position, angle, shape, size) and position of the tie in("tucked in" underneath). I bet it has great action! Great paint and eyes also!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Looking VERY good Paul! I wish I had the time.


----------

